# N.E.C.A. - How much damage has NECA done to your local???



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

This should be good.
:yes:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

splitphase said:


> Long Island's biggest NON-union contractor is a top member of neca.
> 
> NECA has been totally useless to our local......
> 
> If you have a rant against neca please post it.



I'm going to run out and grab a cold drink,
Why don't you start us off...:drink:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

The National Entertainment Collectibles Association has done nothing to hurt the IBEW, it is just a bunch of movie geeks.

http://www.necaonline.com/


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

splitphase said:


> Long Island's biggest NON-union contractor is a top member of neca.
> 
> NECA has been totally useless to our local......
> 
> If you have a rant against neca please post it.



I've heard horror stories about NECA'S abuse in other local's. Thankfully I'm a member of a local where we keep NECA in line like a red headed step child.

Usually we have a good working relationship but occasionally it get's a bit volatile. The last contract for instance was tough. They wanted us to give money back we ended up with an $8 raise over 3 years.


----------



## splitphase (Jan 8, 2009)

Good one


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

NECA is there to promote the contractors, what is you issue?


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

They both need each other to stay in check.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

splitphase said:


> Long Island's biggest NON-union contractor is a top member of neca.
> 
> NECA has been totally useless to our local......
> 
> If you have a rant against neca please post it.


Who is that??

Send me a PM if you don't want the info in a open forum


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Who is that??
> 
> Send me a PM if you don't want the info in a open forum


Or just shut up and go away. If you are going to bring it up, don't ***** out now.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

splitphase said:


> Long Island's *biggest NON-union contractor is a top member of neca.*
> 
> NECA has been totally useless to our local......
> 
> If you have a rant against neca please post it.



HOW is this aloud. I would almost be certain that to be a member of NECA you have to be signatory to the IBEW. This would never fly in my local. I thought New York was suppose to be the Union strong hold of the world??

Here's how you fix NECA. No small works agreement. No "A" rate or "B" rate. The Journeyman rate is the rate. No split shops. No contracts per project, your either union or your not. Bonds must be posted. Benefits must be paid. Business Agents must work around the clock. Stewards must be backed by the local 100%. The Local must not be afraid to use the job recovery fund. The local must be actively involved in organizing contractors and not just men. Officers have to be sharp and know the PW laws, licensing laws, and permitting laws. The local has to be as active in getting the work as the contractor, maybe even more so. And the members must be active.

One more thing, contrary to popular belief you are aloud to have a strike clause in your contract. If you don't have it in there now, you better start working on it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Or just shut up and go away. If you are going to bring it up, don't ***** out now.


Here is a link.. 
http://www.lineca.org/president.htm


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> I would almost be certain that to be a member of NECA you have to be signatory to the IBEW.



Huh? :blink::blink:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Huh? :blink::blink:



Is your shop a NECA member?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Is your shop a NECA member?


I don't know, but it was my understanding that NECAs membership is primarily open shops.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I don't know, but it was my understanding that NECAs membership is primarily open shops.



:laughing: You would be quite wrong.


----------



## splitphase (Jan 8, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> HOW is this aloud. I would almost be certain that to be a member of NECA you have to be signatory to the IBEW. This would never fly in my local. I thought New York was suppose to be the Union strong hold of the world??
> 
> Here's how you fix NECA. No small works agreement. No "A" rate or "B" rate. The Journeyman rate is the rate. No split shops. No contracts per project, your either union or your not. Bonds must be posted. Benefits must be paid. Business Agents must work around the clock. Stewards must be backed by the local 100%. The Local must not be afraid to use the job recovery fund. The local must be actively involved in organizing contractors and not just men. Officers have to be sharp and know the PW laws, licensing laws, and permitting laws. The local has to be as active in getting the work as the contractor, maybe even more so. And the members must be active.
> 
> One more thing, contrary to popular belief you are aloud to have a strike clause in your contract. If you don't have it in there now, you better start working on it.


 

NYC is the stronghold of unions. However this is local 25, LI< NY.... Sweetheart union, and it is all about the contractor.

And we have not had the right to strike for several years.....

What the contractor wants, the contractor gets.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Split.. I don't know of any "large" non-union shops on Long Island, can you enlighten me?:blink:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

splitphase said:


> NYC is the stronghold of unions. However this is local 25, LI< NY.... Sweetheart union, and it is all about the contractor.
> 
> And we have not had the right to strike for several years.....
> 
> What the contractor wants, the contractor gets.



Unfortunately this seems to be the norm in a lot of the locals these days. Time for a leadership change. Both locally and on the international level.


----------



## splitphase (Jan 8, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Split.. I don't know of any "large" non-union shops on Long Island, can you enlighten me?:blink:


 
C.M. Richey... I dont know if that is spelled correctly... However it is the brother of Roy from Gordon L. Scumbag Elec.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

splitphase said:


> NYC is the stronghold of unions. However this is local 25, LI< NY.... Sweetheart union, and it is all about the contractor.
> 
> And we have not had the right to strike for several years.....
> 
> What the contractor wants, the contractor gets.


Damn shame punish those owners, imagine risking their personal finances and wanting some control BASTARDS.

As for strikes NEVER A WIN WIN for anyone...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

splitphase said:


> C.M. Richey... I dont know if that is spelled correctly... However it is the brother of Roy from Gordon L. Scumbag Elec.


 
Gordon L Seeman is a large UNION shop.. you mean the brothers are double dipping?? :blink:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> :laughing: You would be quite wrong.


Well mark your calender.:001_tongue:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Well mark your calender.:001_tongue:


:laughing::thumbup:.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> Damn shame punish those owners, imagine risking their personal finances and wanting some control BASTARDS.
> 
> As for strikes NEVER A WIN WIN for anyone...



A strike is definitely a last resort but still a tool that can be useful for leverage in contract negotiations.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I don't know, but it was my understanding that NECAs membership is primarily open shops.


Oh Bob...........


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I think NECA has done wonders. If you order right now, you can get this great wallet too, so you don't have to tell people how awesome and bad to the bone you are, you can just casually pull out your wallet.

http://www.entertainmentearth.com/prodinfo.asp?number=nc33308


----------



## splitphase (Jan 8, 2009)

It was great when I had been out of work for over 2 years, as well as most of the other brothers I graduated the program with, and NECA took my local to court, and won, so the apprentices graduating could stay with the contractor they were working for, and jump over the heads of 400+ members out of work..... When My class graduated, we went to the bottom of the list. 

NECA screwed us all....


----------



## Flyinlab (Aug 9, 2010)

That is usually the case when you turn out of your apprenticeship. You get laid off. It happens in my local all the time. In my local, if you are on a job and come out of your time you become the last "mechanic" hired. No matter how long you were on the job. This means when lay offs come you are the first to go. The contractor does have the right to keep you but you WILL be the last one hired. I would not complain to much, their are a lot of people in your same situation.


----------



## splitphase (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes there are. But if I have been out of work for 4 years, the graduate who has been working full time can afford to step asside, and let me work.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

deleted.


----------



## splitphase (Jan 8, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Here is a link..
> http://www.lineca.org/president.htm


 
Here is a link for your link http://www.eldor.com/home_index.html....

From what I have heard, Nic is a professional at yelling and screaming and intimidating the workers of Eldor, and not very well liked. And of course he is a member of neca (on your link)..... Not to be confused with his brother Jim who is a good man, and does not work for him....?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

splitphase said:


> But if I have been out of work for 4 years,


You're a troll. No one has been out of work for four years except for lack of giving a sh1t. Yur so full of it you reek.

P.S. You went to the bottom of the list after you graduated because the contractor did not want to keep you. It may or may not have been your fault, but it is hard to imagine it was not your fault as you missed a whole effin code cycle?!? WTF?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> A strike is definitely a last resort but still a tool that can be useful for leverage in contract negotiations.


So is a drive-by on the guys next to the burning dumpsters and the idiots blocking progress.

We need this more often. It would keep things in check a little better.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> So is a drive-by on the guys next to the burning dumpsters and the idiots blocking progress.
> 
> We need this more often. It would keep things in check a little better.



???? What?.

What progress? And what do we need more of, more often?
The legal right to strike is important to keep the balance. Not the pure and total control by management.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> ???? What?.
> 
> What progress? And what do we need more of, more often?
> The legal right to strike is important to keep the balance. Not the pure and total control by management.


The legal right to work trumps your legal right to block my progress and hold the tax payers hostage for Union greed.

Hopefully some day Joe Public will have enough of the nonsense and start opening fire. Then we'll see a postive change.

Sorry brother, we get along on most issues, but this is one I won't budge on. I just hope you ain't on the line when it happens.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> The legal right to work trumps your legal right to block my progress and hold the tax payers hostage for Union greed.
> 
> Hopefully some day Joe Public will have enough of the nonsense and start opening fire. Then we'll see a postive change.
> 
> Sorry brother, we get along on most issues, but this is one I won't budge on. I just hope you ain't on the line when it happens.



But honestly how many strikes do you think actually happen a year?
And it's not Union greed. It's regular working folks standing up to faceless corporate entities who have been milking the middle class for years now.

The only way we'll see real change is when the middle class stops getting it on both ends. You know when this country was thriving? Back before "global economy" was a real thing, back when free trade didn't equal to selling out your country for profit and the middle class had 40% of the market share. 

Your really convinced that union members are greedy and we're all millionaires? Aren't you? 

I'm not worried about the firing line. I come from nothing. Survived the Philadelphia public school system and I own a few guns of my own


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> But honestly how many strikes do you think actually happen a year?
> And it's not Union greed. It's regular working folks standing up to faceless corporate entities who have been milking the middle class for years now.


The only ones milking the middle class are politicians and greedy Unions claiming unsafe working conditions because they want more taxpayer money.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> The only ones milking the middle class are politicians and greedy Unions claiming unsafe working conditions because they want more taxpayer money.


:whistling2: I'm starting to feel a bit bated here. What about Massey energy, I'd bet you my bottom dollar that **** doesn't happen if the workers were union represented. Same thing for the Texas explosion that BP caused that killed people not the mention the leak that also took the lives of eleven men.


At 13% of the market I really don't think the union boogey men are coming to get you in your bed. But the government, that's the real enemy.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> :whistling2: I'm starting to feel a bit bated here. What about Massey energy, I'd bet you my bottom dollar that **** doesn't happen if the workers were union represented. Same thing for the Texas explosion that BP caused that killed people not the mention the leak that also took the lives of eleven men.
> 
> 
> At 13% of the market I really don't think the union boogey men are coming to get you in your bed. But the government, that's the real enemy.


Yeah, and that's why teachers make an average of $133,000/yr for 9 months of work, federal workers make 50% more than their private sector counterparts, the longshoreman tried holding the country hostage and Septa bus drivers tried holding Philly hostage during the world series.:whistling2:

I'm done with this. You know where I stand and why. 

So, when is Big Red buying rounds again?:thumbsup:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Dnkldorf said:


> Yeah, and that's why teachers make an average of $133,000/yr for 9 months of work, federal workers make 50% more than their private sector counterparts, the longshoreman tried holding the country hostage and Septa bus drivers tried holding Philly hostage during the world series.


The Longshoremen were LOCKED-OUT by the operators of the port, it was not a strike. 

Teachers make about $15 an hour. My uncle is a teacher, a good one, and he's never had crap to his name but gratitude from the kids.

The 'federal workers' at the VA hospital in the 'wage-grade' category doing the HVAC, don't make crap compared to their counterparts at contractors, but they make up for it in breaks.

I don't know where you get this crap, the tea party is feeding you full of crap and lies DNKELDORF


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> Yeah, and that's why teachers make an average of $133,000/yr for 9 months of work, federal workers make 50% more than their private sector counterparts, the longshoreman tried holding the country hostage and Septa bus drivers tried holding Philly hostage during the world series.:whistling2:
> 
> I'm done with this. You know where I stand and why.
> 
> So, when is Big Red buying rounds again?:thumbsup:



I would never call the federal "unions", unions. Kinda like an oxy-moron. You guy's in the burbs never complained when your property taxes kept going up and up and up every year. So of course the teachers salary would also go up. But I do think your exaggerating a bit with there salary.

Sorry, but I can't agree with the Septa thing. My father worked for them for almost 40 years. Never maid over 50K and management there are always, always trying to screw the employees. When i was a kid, I lived through more then one Septa strike. It taught me a lot.


U know I couldn't let you get the last word in. :thumbup:
I told Big Red he's buy'n and haven't herd back.:blink:
Do you like Guinness? I know a great spot for it.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> I don't know where you get this crap, the tea party is feeding you full of crap and lies DNKELDORF


There it is. Another one scared of a ex-governor who has nothing to do with the current decline in optimism of this great country.

FWIW, after 900 posts, you would figure someone would see I have no "E" in my name, and they are all not capital letters.

This is usually where someone calls me a dork. Have at it.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

I do not understand the logic that the union makes efforts to strike to get TAX PAYERS MONEY??? Most of the corporation or electrical companies that have employed me did not have Government funding.Bechtel,Fluor,Cleveland,The Washington group, etc are corporations who make Billions off the backs of skilled labor.For every dollar I make plying the trade they in turn make hundreds.Where are all these nasty boogy men that you call strikes hiding? Most of the locals have signed a no strike clause in their contracts.Besides if we make more per hour or get a raise in our benefits then the nonunion shop will be obligated to do the same for his manpower if they are inclined to be competitive.This works both ways, if the nonunion give their employee's a raise then the union will follow suit in some cases. Now if you are just determined to make your firm all the money you can, well just go in on the week end for free(I am sure they will appreciate your efforts) I wish ALL working class to get what they earn from their labor and to be protected in their times of need(H&W and retirement)


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> U know I couldn't let you get the last word in. :thumbup:
> I told Big Red he's buy'n and haven't herd back.:blink:
> Do you like Guinness? I know a great spot for it.


Hate Guinness. 

The place better have a pool table or horseshoe pits.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> Hate Guinness.
> 
> The place better have a pool table or horseshoe pits.


I worked in a billiard hall all through high school.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> I worked in a billiard hall all through high school.


 
I picked rocks for a non-union potato farmer for $1.15/hr.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Don't talk about union greed unless you are willing to talk about CEO bonuses.
Texas City is big time union country. 

And Don't talk about Massey Energy unless you're willing to talk about Dell,HP, Apple , Microsoft , Nike and all of those other POLITICALLY CORRECT companies that have all of their manufacturing don't in China , India or some 3rd or 4th world country. They are just as bad if not worse than Massey.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Don't talk about union greed unless you are willing to talk about CEO bonuses.
> Texas City is big time union country.
> 
> And Don't talk about Massey Energy unless you're willing to talk about Dell,HP, Apple , Microsoft , Nike and all of those other POLITICALLY CORRECT companies that have all of their manufacturing don't in China , India or some 3rd or 4th world country. They are just as bad if not worse than Massey.


 Although I do agree with most of your post, I believe even I have slued off course of the original thread. There are many misconceptions from past acts and or experiences we have had that just does not work in today's work force.I do understand why some on this board take offense to anything bad said about neca(they are a part of it). The friction that causes anxiety amongst us on this matter is control and or lack of. I have witnessed abuse by both sides.I personally believe that neca has been allowed to go way to far into the IBEW affairs to create satisfaction for both side fair and equal.


----------



## splitphase (Jan 8, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> You're a troll. No one has been out of work for four years except for lack of giving a sh1t. Yur so full of it you reek.
> 
> P.S. You went to the bottom of the list after you graduated because the contractor did not want to keep you. It may or may not have been your fault, but it is hard to imagine it was not your fault as you missed a whole effin code cycle?!? WTF?


 
F off jackass.

U don't have a clue what you are talking about.

And thanks for your very helpful and informative info...


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

splitphase said:


> F off jackass.
> 
> U don't have a clue what you are talking about.


The feeling is mutual


----------



## ArmpitStateHack (Aug 13, 2010)

I still haven't seen where anyone explained why a non-union contractor would be a member of NECA. AFAIK, it's only signatory contractors.


----------



## Gompers (Feb 9, 2009)

splitphase said:


> F off jackass.
> 
> U don't have a clue what you are talking about.
> 
> And thanks for your very helpful and informative info...


 
No he's not full of crap, sincere all the way - fours years out, right out of the apprenticeship. I was nearly the same until late 2007, IBEW for 10 years.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I must say anyone that has been out of work 4 years (and wants to work) seems a bit strange, based on the fact that 3 years ago construction was still booming. 

It just seems strange not to be working that long, NO WAY I would be out of work 4 years, I'd be doing something and traveling would be one of the things.

As for NECA, the idea is a balance between IBEW and NECA, if NECA is beating up the IBEW, there are some real problems with the leadership in your local. Which in turn means there are some real problems with members that allow this.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

The longest a man has been without work in this local is January 2009. I checked. IDK how many of those January hands were on the hook before the layoff, I know of one who was on the hook for quite some time, but he went overseas to work. And the dude liked it.

If you are out of work for four years, and never sought non-union employment, you SERIOUSLY must be Reh-Tarded. Everyone's patience should have reasonable limits, no?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

ArmpitStateHack said:


> I still haven't seen where anyone explained why a non-union contractor would be a member of NECA. AFAIK, it's only signatory contractors.


Hey, great username!

I bet you are one cool and handsome fellow.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Our local's wait is up to 2 years. We just got more short-calls who were out for 20 months and around 40-60 on the list. But I'm sure they all worked elsewhere during that time.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Is your shop a NECA member?





Bob Badger said:


> I don't know, but it was my understanding that NECAs membership is primarily open shops.





slickvic277 said:


> :laughing: You would be quite wrong.





Bob Badger said:


> Well mark your calender.:001_tongue:





slickvic277 said:


> :laughing::thumbup:.


I think I must have been thinking of MECA. 

http://www.mecanews.com/


----------



## Gompers (Feb 9, 2009)

Miller_elex you are one abrasive mother ****er!


You attack split phase and accuse him a liar, I will support this poster with his statements with the facts as it applies to local union #25. 

READ EACH WORD OF THIS PRECISELY:

IBEW #25 has in effect a 45 day referral policy, which means that how ever long the wait is on book one, when a member's number comes up that individual is guaranteed 45 days work. On the forty-sixth day if the job is over, that JW will return to the back of the list.
ANY QUESTIONS ?
So if the book one list is a 24 month long wait, a guy's number comes up and he works 46 days, laid off and to the back of the list for another 24 months. Here is your four years pal!
http://www.ibew25.org/referral

Yes you are correct - a guy can work 7 weeks in 208 weeks, to me this is not gainfully employed, but an insult on the skilled tradesman. Doesn't count for employment or paying the bills.

Split Phase's comments about the NECA connection are also true, the Chapter Manager (Roy Richey) has a son who has a large non-signatory shop. This shop is strictly private sector, but on large scale jobs - he runs a great shop and the guys are happy, beats pulling splinters out of one's ass for four years don't you agree? 

Now compound this whole affair with CE/CW good luck guys! If you belong to a local who NECA controls entirely-goodnight.
If you belong to a local which still stands for unionism, hold tight / count your blessings / and be thankful everyday for a job.

Does this help at all miller_elex? I'm sure you will have some type of retort to negate the facts, that's the type of person you ARE!

miller_ex:
If you are out of work for four years, and never sought non-union employment, you SERIOUSLY must be Reh-Tarded

You really are an azzhole guy, really!


----------



## user19721 (Apr 6, 2011)

splitphase said:


> C.M. Richey... I dont know if that is spelled correctly... However it is the brother of Roy from Gordon L. Scumbag Elec.


 

He just signed with Local 3 and Local 25 heard his top guys got union cards(dont know how true it is just heard this) and the rest of them got CE/CEW cards. Hope it's not true about the top guys getting union cards from 3 and 25 because it hurts us as card holders. Then if it is true it's gonna make alot of guys not happy.


----------



## Ike (Sep 27, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> I think I must have been thinking of MECA.
> 
> http://www.mecanews.com/



Or WECA

http://www.weca-iec.org/


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Sparky1972 said:


> Hope it's not true about the top guys getting union cards from 3 and 25* because it hurts us as card holders*. Then if it is true *it's gonna make alot of guys not happy*.


Nobody gives a sh1t about you and your guys. Get over yourself. I doubt you could hold a candle to the top guys. They are top guys for a reason. Shops don't keep the doors open without capable help somewhere in the chain-of-command, union or not.

So you got to ask yourself, 'Am I one of those guys who is capable and keeping the shop going?' My best guess is no, and if not, you and yours are just parasites leeching off the rest of the organization. 

I love seeing douchebags red ass. It delights me inside. As if they're entitled. I really love seeing douchebags red ass when they don't know that I know both sides to the story, and they are spouting a bunch of embellished half-truthes to stir things up in the ranks. Some men, approaching fifty even, have never grown up.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I just want to say, to my credit, that I may clown excessively, but when it comes to business, I get it done to the best of my ability.

My bud says there's three sure things in life: death, taxes, and disappointment. The Miller don't disappoint. But there's alot of electricians out there that are a disappointment. Don't be that guy. You got one career, and it's the best one out there. Make the most of it.


----------



## splitphase (Jan 8, 2009)

*Jackass*



miller_elex said:


> I just want to say, to my credit, that I may clown excessively, but when it comes to business, I get it done to the best of my ability.
> 
> My bud says there's three sure things in life: death, taxes, and disappointment. The Miller don't disappoint. But there's alot of electricians out there that are a disappointment. Don't be that guy. You got one career, and it's the best one out there. Make the most of it.


Hey Millie, You remind me of a pile of dog ****. You remind me of the type of electrician that has never done a real electricial job... Yes boss, I got it done, no problems, Its done.... I know its late, but regular rate will be fine....... I'm just glad to be working.

Thankyou millie, I will keep you for being such a hero..... (of course you will stay at your same pay scale).


I have one of the best employeees I have ever had.... Its Millie....... He is cheap, he knows nothing, he questions nothing, and he just goes with the flow............A perfect sheep.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Actually, Yes.

And they call me 'the Choker.'

And no, it doesn't bother me to be a yesman, as long as I am genuinely treated like a valuable member of the team.

For some reason, I feel like I should have a guilty conscience....

The sad part is, I have no conscience. And no soul. And that should bother you. Now go back to your trailer, kick back in your lazyboy, turn on the big screen, and crack open another tall-boy, you're on the highway to hell, just like me, Brother. Heh heh hehh P.S. fuk your own face.


----------



## splitphase (Jan 8, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Actually, Yes.
> 
> And they call me 'the Choker.'
> 
> ...


 
Awwwww Millie, You dont have to let these people violate you any more.... (**** Face).... Just Cooperate, like you do with all your bosses.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

What realm do you live in? Fantasyland? 

You're all talk. Hot air. You would give me a good laugh with all your trash talk at lunch. Then you can sit at home in your barkolounger at night, and dial up all your butt-brothers to complain about conditions at such-n-such contractor. Then you all can take turns whining to the hall, who really groan when discoveres it's you calling with sand in your vagina.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> ...sand in your vagina.


That's how you make pearls.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Okay, maybe he should quit callin the hall asking them to deliver preperation H for his hemorrhoids.


Pearlin. I can still hear it, 'who the f**k is pearlin up in here??'


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

*N.E.C.A. - How much damage has NECA done to your local???

*Not as much as the slimy, lazy, drunken slug members who sucked every profitable nickle out of all the prime jobs that came through and then ruined our rep by running their traps in the bar about making almost $100 per hour on the Sunday double time....................Yeah, taking all day to rewire 6 FCU's is really something to be proud of........


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

splitphase said:


> You remind me of the type of electrician that has never done a real electricial job....





splitphase said:


> Just Cooperate, like you do with all your bosses.


Never done real electrical work? :laughing: Nice punchline. 

My package is $60 an hour. I do commercial service, competeing against two other shops that have packages for their men in the $25-32 range. Last job, we got $5 towards our package from market recovery funds, on short notice. Way better than nothing at all. The last install was a two day deal, beat the other shop's proposal by $150. This other shop has no concept of conduit-fill, and many other code related items. How they pass inspection, I don't know, and frankly I'm not going to waste effort caring.

Yeah bud, I am doing electrical work where the rubber meets the road. So GFY, AND blow me.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> Awwwww Millie, You dont have to let these people violate you any more.... (**** Face).... Just Cooperate, like you do with all your bosses.


Spoken like a true bench warmer.

It is NECA's job to protect the contractors. Members belong to the IBEW.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Sparky1972 said:


> I guess your a shop mutt that sucks the bosses **** and so far up his ass you smell **** all day. Sad thing is I can run circles around these guys, but their just like you a SHOP MUTT and take **** pay for **** hours and still dont get the job done and thats done the RIGHT WAY and will cut your own men out of work. Your boss dont give a **** about you or any of the guys that work for him. He rakes in the money that you sheep bring to him. When it all comes down to it your nothing to him just a money making machine! Jam this up your ass like your boss jams it up your ass everyday!


You might be good, but that sh!t attitude is why your a$$ is on the bench most the time.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

This is what we should do. You wanna get the attention of everyone. You don't need to strike. If all the brothers got together,
They could start a new local union combine all the metropolitan areas into one. But, everyone would have to commit. All the brothers that have worked for the past 3 yrs without any pain or suffering would have to take the cocke out of there mouth and stand up like real men for there union brothers. 
What would the IBEW,NECA and the contractors do then? 
That way everyones pain and suffering could be heard at once. 
THE UNION's F. U. C. K. E. D that's the problem and they know it.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Sparky1972 said:


> Jam this up your ass like your boss jams it up your ass everyday!


 Man, you must have worked for some douchebag contractors in your time. I have too. I judge for worthiness and let trust build.

You couldn't run circles around me, you don't work steady enough to keep your skills sharp. #2, it would take an eight-ball of crystal for you to smoke my ass, then upon energizing I would have to clean up your wake of fukups. Go back to your hole deck-ape. It makes me glad to see turd-slurpers like you get angry, because it shows you know you're losing the battle. :laughing:

Let me see how many other losers I can get emotionally invested in this thread. :thumbup:


----------

